# Beretta 84BB



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Given today's market, I wonder what I could get for my 1988-vintage Beretta 84BB. I had it reconditioned/re-blued several months ago, and it hasn't been fired since. It's got both the factory wood (with medallions) and plastic grips, and two extra magazines. I almost hate to admit it, but I've become such a "Makarovnik" that my interest in my Berettas has kind of waned!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Today's market is kinda screwed up right now, with all the post-Sandy Hook stuff and the pending AWB, people are getting ripped off because they are desperate. My gun buyers guide says that your pistol, in excellent condition, would go for around 440-450 dollars. NIB would be worth around 500-510.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Today's market is kinda screwed up right now, with all the post-Sandy Hook stuff and the pending AWB, people are getting ripped off because they are desperate. My gun buyers guide says that your pistol, in excellent condition, would go for around 440-450 dollars. NIB would be worth around 500-510.


Hmmmm. Might have to give this some thought. Thanks, BT.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Re-conditioning will hurt it's overall value. Not so much that it won't sell, but don't expect top dollar.

Original box and paperwork will help a lot as well. No box and/or paperwork, that's an ouch!


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Re-conditioning will hurt it's overall value. Not so much that it won't sell, but don't expect top dollar.
> 
> Original box and paperwork will help a lot as well. No box and/or paperwork, that's an ouch!


Yeah. Neither of the above. It was an Israeli turn-in which I bought from Cole Distributing. I don't think that it had actually been fired very much, but had a good bit of holster wear. The re-blue (and re-"paint" on the frame) were professionally done and make it look _damn purdy_. :mrgreen: (I question whether or not a lot of people would really notice - or care about - a refinish.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Yeah. Neither of the above. It was an Israeli turn-in which I bought from Cole Distributing. I don't think that it had actually been fired very much, but had a good bit of holster wear. The re-blue (and re-"paint" on the frame) were professionally done and make it look _damn purdy_. :mrgreen: (I question whether or not a lot of people would really notice - or care about - a refinish.)


I know that I would notice.

If it looks too purdy, people are gonna become suspicious. Myself, I steer clear of re-conditioned firearms, even those coming from the factory.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I know that I would notice.


Then, again - and with all respect to my Airborne brethren - "a lot of people" don't make a habit of jumping out of perfectly good airplanes, either.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Then, again - and with all respect to my Airborne brethren - "a lot of people" don't make a habit of jumping out of perfectly good airplanes, either.


In this day and age of public travel, I'd rather jump out of an airplane than fly cross country in one.

I really don't enjoy flying at all. It's a PITA from check-in, until you land and get off.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Fully agree!


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

$500 for the package plus 4 boxes of ammo. I was happy!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> $500 for the package plus 4 boxes of ammo. I was happy!


Sounds like you got a good price for it.

Congrats!


----------

